# Vivarium Themes



## Know Reptiles (Apr 3, 2010)

Hi, I'm currently thinking of doing a theme for my bearded dragon vivarium and wondered if anyone has used air dry clay.

Did air dry clay work well ? Any issues that may happen ? 

Thanks to all who comment


----------



## sambridge15 (Nov 22, 2009)

im using my knowledge from dartfrog websites im not checking it as i go so some may be wrong :lol2: normal clay i think is not usable but what those clever folks do is use unbelievably cheap cat litter that is 100% clay leave this to soak until its usable and then make backgrounds out of this:2thumb: 

from what i understand(never really looked into it) if not kept wet it cracks so im guessing this would be the kind of effect your after anyways would look very natural me thinks


----------



## Know Reptiles (Apr 3, 2010)

Thank you for replying to my post, I may get a small bag of their air dry clay to give it ago but maybe a problem with the normal clay if has to be kept moist :/


----------



## Becky Wheeler (Jun 15, 2006)

Hi,

Never used clay before myself but someone on here has made hides out of clay?? Don't know how effective it is or how strong it is once dry?? Yeah I would play around with it first before using it to make your background.


----------



## spatte88 (Jun 29, 2009)

Hi, I have used Claydium quite a few times for hides and small builds. I would recommend it for a build if painted and sealed correctly as it is very strong once hardened and quite in-expensive.


----------



## sambridge15 (Nov 22, 2009)

Know Reptiles said:


> Thank you for replying to my post, I may get a small bag of their air dry clay to give it ago but maybe a problem with the normal clay if has to be kept moist :/


Only in frog vivaria to prevent cracking if left to dry will look good in a desert viv


----------



## Know Reptiles (Apr 3, 2010)

Thank you very much for the posts, I'll soon order some and give it ago and I'll try to remember to add some photos if it's sucessful


----------

